# I need some consolation right now.



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm rehoming my rabbits. I'm going to miss them terribly. I love them so much but I'm too depressed to care for them properly (haven't been out for 2+ weeks, sometimes forget to feed them from stress) so I'm finding them a new home. They're going to a family with a 4x2 foot indoor cage and a 50x100 foot outdoor run for nice days. It helps knowing they're going to a good home, but it just makes it more real that I'm losing them.

Boyfriend isn't helping with the sadness. Instead of being sad together he's lashing out. Will you guys be sad with me? I feel so heartbroken, but I'm not going to back out. They need this and I love them.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Love means doing whats right. Recognising that you may not be the best owner for them takes a lot of courage. Even more so when you're battling depression at the same time... I absolutely feel for you and I just want to say that it takes a special person to be able to see past their depression and see how it's effecting those they care about. If your boyfriend can't see that, he doesn't deserve you. Just know that you're doing the right thing, and even if it's sad, you can raise your head high and say that you have no regrets on how they're being treated, even if they're no longer with you.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with Sabatea. It takes a truly strong person to do what is right. 

As far as your boyfriend... some people tend to lash out when they are upset. My boyfriend used to be the same way. I don't know the full background there, but this is an issue that you definitely need to communicate to him about.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Smilebud said:


> I'm rehoming my rabbits. I'm going to miss them terribly. I love them so much but I'm too depressed to care for them properly (haven't been out for 2+ weeks, sometimes forget to feed them from stress) so I'm finding them a new home. They're going to a family with a 4x2 foot indoor cage and a 50x100 foot outdoor run for nice days. It helps knowing they're going to a good home, but it just makes it more real that I'm losing them.
> 
> Boyfriend isn't helping with the sadness. Instead of being sad together he's lashing out. Will you guys be sad with me? I feel so heartbroken, but I'm not going to back out. They need this and I love them.


You are doing the right thing! and you're being strong about it too! Good for you, I've had to re-home kittens before, not fun  I feel for you . I also kinda get the depression thing, not fun either. I'm here, if you wanted to talk <3


----------



## Paint-My-Hero (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. That's a tough decision to make but I think you are doing what's best for them. If their new home allows it/ is not far away you could possibly arrange to visit them or you could have them send photos, videos...etc


----------

